# منتديات قانونية > ملتقى طلاب القانون >  "ألبيرميرو لا يتعلم من فيرديناند" مقال للدكتور أكرم الزغبي

## د.شيماء عطاالله

دكتور/ أكرم الزغبي

#مقالي_هاهنا_بعنوان
"ألبيرميرو لا يتعلم من فيرديناند"

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
أحكي لكم قصة فيلم للرسوم المتحركة؛ ذو مغزى اسمه " Ferdinand "إنتاج ٢٠١٧. هذا الفيلم يهدف إلى تناول منطقة comfort zone وهي منطقة حينما يصل إليها الفرد. فلا يرى سوى ما وصل إليه علمه. لا يطور من نفسه. لا يصحح من مفاهيمه. لا يحاول أن يسمع للنصيحة.
هذه المنطقة بالعامية المصرية. آخر ما توصل إليه العلم. يعني مفيش أحسن من كده. ولو بنتكلم عن بدائل داخل منطقة ال comfort zone بتبقى بدائل محدودة، وضيقة الأفق.

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
في فيلمنا هذا نجد منطقة ال comfort zone التي ورثها أصدقاء فرديناند إما أن تقاتل كما يتمنى ألبيرميرو، وإما أن يتم تقطيعك.
هذه المنطقة التي ارتضى فيها ألبيرميرو ومن هم على شاكلته من أصدقاء فرديناند أن يعيشوا فيها. أما فرديناند فاختار خيارات أخرى خارج ال comfort zone وبدأ يحب الزهور ويعشق اللعب مع نينا التي كانت تحسن معاملته.

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
الجميل في هذا الفيلم أنه كلما حاول فرديناند الخروج من منطقة ال comfort zone يسعى الآخرون لجذبه مرة أخرى ليختار من بين خيارين إما القتال أو التقطيع.
.........

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
المفاجأة الكبيرة حينما واجه فرديناند نقيضه ألبيرميرو في الحلبة في نهاية الفيلم، وانقلب السحر على الساحر. فكان ألبيرميرو يصبو لجذب فرديناند نحو القتال، إلا أن فرديناند قلب موازين المعركة. وخطف راية الاستفزاز الأولى التي يملكها ألبيرميرو، وبدأ الصيحات في المدرجات تتعالى كلما قام فرديناند بحركة مرنة تجعل من ألبيرميرو أضحوكة أمام الجماهير. وهنا نتعلم درساً حينما يعطيك الآخرين خيارات محدودة لا تختار من بينها واصنع لنفسك خياراً مستقلا. ولا تجبر أحدا على انتهاجه. يكفيك أن تجبر الجميع على احترام خياراتك. فخياراتك هي ما تنتقيها وتناسبك. لا ما تفرض عليك وتناسب غيرك.
..........

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
أما راية الاستفزاز الثانية فكانت النظرة الحادة التي تجعل خصوم ألبيرميرو ينهارون بمجرد النظرة في عينيه. وما كان من فرديناند حينما نظر إليه ألبيرميرو في نهاية المباراة هذه النظرة سوى أن أمعن النظر في عيون ألبيرميرو حتى انهار الأخير. وكعادة من يجلس في منطقة ال comfort zone كثيراً لم يجد ألبيرميرو سوى أن يحيي الجماهير زعما منه أنه هو الذي انتصر في الحلبة. فدائما الخاسرون تجدهم أكثر الناس تهليلا واعجابا بأنفسهم. علماً بأنه لم يستطع أن يجبر فرديناند على اعتناق أحد خيارين إما القتال أو التقطيع.
.......

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹
بل فرديناند هو الذي أجبره على الرحيل وعدم الاكتراث بالزهور كما يكترث لها فرديناند ونينا.
إياك وأن تقبل بخيارات الآخرين. 
اصنع خياراتك بنفسك.
.......
ودائماً تعلم من الجميع ولا تكن مثل ألبيرميرو الذي لا يتعلم من فيرديناند.

🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹🌹

تقبلوا تحياتي 🌹
اضغط على 👇 لمعرفة المزيد عن
#مقالي_هاهنا_بعنوان

----------


## Ahmad88

بوركت الجهود يادكتورة كلنا فخر فيكي

----------


## د.شيماء عطاالله

> دكتور/ أكرم الزغبي
> 
> #مقالي_هاهنا_بعنوان
> "ألبيرميرو لا يتعلم من فيرديناند"
> 
> 
> أحكي لكم قصة فيلم للرسوم المتحركة؛ ذو مغزى اسمه " Ferdinand "إنتاج ظ¢ظ*ظ،ظ§. هذا الفيلم يهدف إلى تناول منطقة comfort zone وهي منطقة حينما يصل إليها الفرد. فلا يرى سوى ما وصل إليه علمه. لا يطور من نفسه. لا يصحح من مفاهيمه. لا يحاول أن يسمع للنصيحة.
> هذه المنطقة بالعامية المصرية. آخر ما توصل إليه العلم. يعني مفيش أحسن من كده. ولو بنتكلم عن بدائل داخل منطقة ال comfort zone بتبقى بدائل محدودة، وضيقة الأفق.
> 
> ...



أعجبتني كثيرا هذه العبارة  (إياك وأن تقبل بخيارات الآخرين. اصنع خياراتك بنفسك. )

----------

